# my stuff



## androgynous (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow I like it, some more than others, I really like the boy with the balloon, simple but effective.

I can see you have developed a very unique style so keep up with it

Good luck


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 6, 2010)

cool effects man!


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jun 8, 2010)

great job dude, the pictures look fantastic in their unique styles, 
like the one above that with the boy holding a ballon the most:.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

WOW! You should open a deviantART.


----------



## redsmas (Jun 8, 2010)

brilliant love them more than most things i have seen


----------



## Raika (Jun 8, 2010)

androgynous said:
			
		

>


Air Gear!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have some awesome stuff there.


----------

